# Sgk



## dspencer (May 22, 2013)

Can anyone tell me please if you are renewing your I know that your SGK stops on the date that your visa finishes but when renewing your visa and then re-registering with SGK do you have to have a medical or is it just new people joining SGK. Thankyou


----------

